# Placehold



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Please everyone give a warm welcome to Placehold who has joined the Windows Tech Team. 

Your doing a great job, keep up the good work !!!!!!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:
Welcome to the Windows Team.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations
Welcome to the Windows Team.


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard!!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Placehold


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the good work and appointment.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats :4-clap:


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice to meet ya 
&
this is great 

more brains to fry !!!:grin:

glad to be working with you 

Mike


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Placehold: Congrats!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-cheers:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome to the team, Placehold.
Happy to have you on board :smile:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats Placehold.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

welcome to the Team Placehold :grin:.

Congrat on the promotion :4-clap:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Placehold. Keep up the good work


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Placehold. . .

Congratulations on joining the Team. 

I have followed your posts in Vista since the beginning and can honestly say that I have learned from them.

I am looking forward to working with you.

My Regards. . .

J C

.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations! :smile:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello & Congratulations! Looking forward to reading your posts 'round the forums.
. . . Gary


(Sorry this is so late, I've been away on vacation)


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

hahahaha thanks everyone, I was just made aware of this thread lol

I'm greatful and happy to be here

All the best




Craig


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Placehold :4-wave: :4-wave:


----------

